# newbie with REW + BFD1124 + ECM8000



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening all ,

Sorry if my question seem redundant but i have serch this forum without much success. 

I have the Behringer ECM-8000 mic with the Eurorack B802 amp and downloaded REW .

I read REW help file but the instructions are aimed at using the Radio Shack sound meter. 

Is there any guide that explain how to use the ECM8000 along with REW and the 802 amp to measure and calibrate a home theater? 

Thank you 


Alain


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can find a connections diagram here:

REW Cabling and Connection Basics

After that, its used like the SPL meter for subwoofer measurements. For full range measurements things are a bit different; get back to us here if that's your intent.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can find a connections diagram here:
> 
> REW Cabling and Connection Basics
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne I downloaded the the connection diagram........Thanks. I have read the REW help file which explained how to calibrate the REW to the reading of the spl meter but how do i achieve this with the ECM8000?. my system is Onkyo TX-SR706 i have run Audyssey already so i would like to use REW and BFD to do a full range to clean things up unless the recommendation when used with audyssey is to mesure sub only? 

Thank you for your guidance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

apilon said:


> ...calibrate the REW to the reading of the spl meter but how do i achieve this with the ECM8000?


Not sure exactly what you mean by "calibrate the REW to the reading of the SPL meter." Do you mean loading the calibration file for the meter into REW? If so, you load the calibration file for the ECM8000 mic instead. It's available on the same page you got the SPL meter file. Unless you have a mic with a custom calibration file, in which case you would use it instead.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Apilon-
Connect you ECM to REW with whatever preamp/power you're going to use. Click "calibrate" next to REWs SPL readout. Select the appropriate tone based on which speaker you're using. Turn up the volume until the SPL meter reads 75dB. Tell REW the signal it's getting is 75dB. Now REWs SPL is calibrated to the ECM and whatever gain you have set on the preamp.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean by "calibrate the REW to the reading of the SPL meter." Do you mean loading the calibration file for the meter into REW? If so, you load the calibration file for the ECM8000 mic instead. It's available on the same page you got the SPL meter file. Unless you have a mic with a custom calibration file, in which case you would use it instead.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks now if i want to perform a full measurement how do i need to proceed?


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

glaufman said:


> Apilon-
> Connect you ECM to REW with whatever preamp/power you're going to use. Click "calibrate" next to REWs SPL readout. Select the appropriate tone based on which speaker you're using. Turn up the volume until the SPL meter reads 75dB. Tell REW the signal it's getting is 75dB. Now REWs SPL is calibrated to the ECM and whatever gain you have set on the preamp.


Thank you for this information


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

First set up your mic at the listening position, aimed towards the speaker you want to measure. It's best to have a stand for it, but if not hold it at arm's length during the measurement tone. For full range, it’s best to measure one speaker at a time.

1. Prepare to run the Check Levels routine (*Settings* icon, *Soundcard* tab) selecting *Check/Set Levels with Subwoofer* in the *Levels* pull down box.

2. Change *Input Device Input* and *Output Device Output* from *Default* to *USB Audio*, or the name of the soundcard, if that option is available, and *Speaker* for output, and *Line In* for input. 

3. Begin the Check Levels routine. Ensure the *REW output VU meter* is at -12db and the *Sweep Level* at -12dB. If those fields are blank, check the two *Control Mixer Volume* boxes.

4. Set the *Wave Volume* at 1.000 and the *Output Volume* about ~0.500. (If those fields are blank,). 

5. Adjust your receivers volume control so the actual standalone Radio Shack SPL meter reads ~75db at the listening position. Then adjust REW *Input Volume* to end up with -18dB on the REW input VU meter.

6. Still in the *Settings* section, run the *Calibrate SPL* routine (in the *Mic/Meter Tab*) to match REW's SPL meter to the real SPL meter to ~75dBSPL. Make sure the “C Weighted” SPL meter is checked (if you’re going to use the meter to make the measurements).

7. Close *Settings* window. Run the *Set Target Level* routine (Target Settings icon to left of screen), which will set the target to ~75dB. Make the Speaker Type selection for what you want to measure – subwoofer, full range, etc. For subwoofers and bass-limited full range measurements, also, set the *Cutoff*, which is the crossover frequency you’re using

8. Run the *Measure* routine.

9. Using the *Graph Axis Limits* icon, set the vertical scale to 45dB to 105dB and the horizontal scale for subs to 15Hz to 200Hz.

10. To save the graph, select *Graph* from Menu Bar, then *Save Graph as JPG*. Use 600 size setting.


Regards,
Wayne


----------

